# pundaquit



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

This is how the fisheraman pollute pundaquit


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Great Photos. That boy of yours is sure growing!!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Cute little boy, looks real huggable to me.

Your blessed with only that little mess, dang my back yard might as well be a dump yard, I pull out plastics, tires, bottles, syringes recently, diapers for sure, burn truck loads only for more to start popping out of the earth as the ground settles.


----------



## Bluesdude (Jun 30, 2012)

Beautiful sunset and a great looking kid. You are blessed Lefties.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

bluesdude said:


> beautiful sunset and a great looking kid. You are blessed lefties.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)




----------

